# Chalice



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi guys just want to share my new chalice...Im loving it even tho I know there is tons out there with crazy colors etc..lol


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice one


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

That is pretty cool. I think that would be considered a type of mummy eye chalice.

I'm starting to really like and collect some chalices myself.......which is bad because they can be so darn expensive.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

darryl_v said:


> That is pretty cool. I think that would be considered a type of mummy eye chalice.
> 
> I'm starting to really like and collect some chalices myself.......which is bad because they can be so darn expensive.


I start to liking them too but dont have the space to have them now a nice 180 gallong upgrade would sold that..ummm just dreaming now


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The pink one looks.....tasty. Mmmmm........

Not one for chalices. I think the only ones I think look cool are the watermelon chalice (and derivative thereof), and that nifty convict one with the stripes. Other than that they're just lumpy pancakes


----------

